# Νέα και ειδήσεις από την Ασσυριακή Αυτοκρατορία



## dharvatis (Dec 17, 2011)

Αυτά τα εκνευριστικά site που παίρνουν ό,τι αναζήτηση βάλεις στο Google και σου την επιστρέφουν ως αποτέλεσμα, μερικές φορές βγάζουν και γέλιο, όταν π.χ. σου προτείνουν να μάθεις ειδήσεις και νέες εξελίξεις από την... ασσυριακή αυτοκρατορία :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2011)

Κάθε βδομάδα βλέπω να ξεπηδάνε στην κορυφή των ευρημάτων του Γκουγκλ καινούργια τερατώδη κατασκευάσματα. Στις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις προστέθηκαν τα λεξικά της αρπαχτής και να τώρα και τα γκουγκλοευρήματα. Εδώ και καιρό περιμένω να δω πότε τα σαΐνια που δουλεύουν στους γυάλινους πύργους θα καταλάβουν ότι το εμπόρευμά τους έχει νοθευτεί με τόσο δεύτερο πράμα που έχει γίνει μπόμπα.


----------

